# Wir begrüssen Kingfisher Reisen



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2004)

Ab sofort ist auch Kingfisher Reisen offizieller Partner vom Anglerboard.
Wir freuen uns sehr, auch Kingfisher hier begrüssen zu dürfen und wünschen Kingfisher viel Spass an Board

Kingfisher:  Link


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen Kingfisher Reisen*

Na das werden ja immer mehr "Größen Ihres Faches"  Spitzenmäßig!!

Ein herzliches Willkommen!!


----------



## Laksos (7. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen Kingfisher Reisen*

Willkommen!  #6 

Nun ist ja auch der Eisvogel an Board!  :m


----------



## Jirko (7. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen Kingfisher Reisen*

auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen im AB - feine sache das #6


----------



## Kunze (7. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen Kingfisher Reisen*

Hallo!

Ein







an das Team von Kingfisher Reisen und auf gute Zusammenarbeit. :m #h


----------



## Dorsch1 (7. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen Kingfisher Reisen*

*Ein Welcome on Board Kingfisher-Reisen*  #h 

Super das Ihr nun auch dabei seid. #6 
Auf eine gute Zusammenarbeit und viel Spass hier.


----------



## Kingfisher-Team (7. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen Kingfisher Reisen*

Hallo und vielen Dank für die nette Begrüßung! Wir freuen uns schon auf manch eine Diskussion und interessante Information rund ums Angeln. Wer uns noch nicht kennt: Wir sind einer der deutschen Angelreiseanbieter mit Schwerpunkt Irland, Skandinavien und Nordamerika. 
In der Regel werde ich - Frank Brodrecht - mich ums AB kümmern, aber wenn ich mal wieder Partner besuchen oder neue Angelreviere testen muss  werden sich meine Kollegen hier tummeln.
Bis in Kürze
Frank


----------



## havkat (7. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen Kingfisher Reisen*

Na sauber!

Der Eisvogel! #6

Moin Frank und welcome on Board!


----------



## Laksos (7. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen Kingfisher Reisen*

Schön, dass ihr euch auch ein bischen hier im Forum beteiligen wollt! :m


----------



## Bolle (7. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen Kingfisher Reisen*

Aber Hallo, das Kingfisherteam? seit herzlichst begrüßt on Board. #v  #6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen Kingfisher Reisen*

Moin Kingfisher-Team, herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard.


----------



## Hummer (7. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen Kingfisher Reisen*

Herzlich Willkommen! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Albatros (8. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen Kingfisher Reisen*

Moin Moin#h

herzlich Willkommen hier bei uns im Board :m


----------



## Karstein (8. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen Kingfisher Reisen*

Welcome on Board, Frank!

Gleich eine Anregung von mir Donegal-Liebhaber, da ihr ja regelmäßig mit Klaus Bauer telefoniert - könntet ihr in der Rubrik "Angeln in Europa" mal in loser Reihenfolge was zum Lachsfaufstieg am Drowes und die Fischerei an der Erne-Mündung berichten? 

Eure beiden Einheiten an den Seapools in Bundoran sind übrigens wunderschön gelegen! (gottlob kennen noch viel zu Wenige diese traumhafte Ecke)

Tight lines

Karsten
(alter Lareen Park- und Creevy Pier-Fan)


----------



## ralle (8. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen Kingfisher Reisen*

Feine Sache !!
Herzlich Wilkommen !!


----------



## Kalle25 (8. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen Kingfisher Reisen*

Herzlich willkommen und viel Spaß hier im Board


----------

